# NBD!! 24 x 30 Mahogany



## Namaxy (Jul 12, 2012)

Title says it all. Absolutely love it and got the double thumbs up from my wife and daughters :doublethumbsup:

Sorry about the poor quality photo...was shot 'on location' so to speak, with lot's of sun in the window. David does great work and is a pleasure to deal with!


----------



## chazmtb (Jul 12, 2012)

That is a beast!!!


----------



## chinacats (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful board!


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 12, 2012)

You're not going to run out of room with that board. Now get to cuttin'.


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## markenki (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks great, congratulations! Are you sure it's big enough?


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 12, 2012)

Damn! That's a big boardsmith. Comgratulations!


----------



## Andrew H (Jul 12, 2012)

why didn't you get the big one?


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 12, 2012)

That is so sweet. Great size, too!


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 12, 2012)

LOL....size was dictated by location. I can now sweep to the right into the sink for scraps, and sweep off the front into a pan...cooktop is right angle to the left.

Anybody have any cool tips to keep loving but forgetful spouse and mother-in-law from using the big honking serrated bread knife on this? The old board was very well used, so it didn't matter....


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 12, 2012)

Hide the big honking serrated bread knife?

Tack up a copy of the cutting board invoice to the wall cabinet above???


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 12, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> .... Anybody have any cool tips to keep loving but forgetful spouse and mother-in-law from using the big honking serrated bread knife on this?



Yeah, trying to explain the logic of not using your cutting board to cut bread with a bread knife will be tough. You could try, "Because I said so and that's all you need to know." and see how far that gets you. That was my Mother's favorite reason for damn near everything.


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife's suggestion:


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 12, 2012)

I say hide the bread knife.


----------



## The Edge (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful board!!! Congrats!


----------



## Chifunda (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## add (Jul 12, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> I say hide the bread knife.


They _will_ find it eventually, lol.

With a busy house, kids, wife (no mil here,... yet :running: ), and everyone on different schedules, notes work in our house... for about two days.

Serrations are kryptonite to Dave's otherwise superboards.

The bread knife only gets brought out when our board is put away. 


Sweet score btw ! !


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow, you could tap-dance on that thing.:groucho:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 12, 2012)

I love it.

Congrats!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 12, 2012)

it looks awsome!


----------



## Birnando (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats on a beautiful cutting board.
I really need to get me one of them big boards...

I wonder what shipping would be all the way out to this outpost of the world....


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 12, 2012)

Butt does it have any mineral stains??


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 12, 2012)

I love that pic btw. The shadow gives a good look at the board in a different light.

I would make sure that the bread knife found its way in to the "garbage disposal". And ends up in tiny pieces in the trash. Then buy a sweet petty for cutting bread.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 12, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> ... I would make sure that the bread knife found its way in to the "garbage disposal". And ends up in tiny pieces in the trash. Then buy a sweet petty for cutting bread.



Are you crazy? Did you see what bread knife he has?


----------



## markk (Jul 12, 2012)

board looks fantastic.

I keep a smaller beat up board off to the side for bread and keep both the bread and the bread knife on the board I was even able to train my teenage girls to just use that board with the bread knife.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 12, 2012)

99Limited said:


> Are you crazy? Did you see what bread knife he has?



Honestly I wasn't thinking of what kind it would be. Maybe just tell them it found the garbage disposal.


----------



## K-Fed (Jul 12, 2012)

Sexy indeed!


----------



## The hekler (Jul 12, 2012)

I think when the time comes I'll be getting a mahogany I knew I wanted a cherry or mahogany but that just looks so good I think I've made up my mind. What size is the gyuto you have one it?


----------



## steelcity (Jul 12, 2012)

That's a great looking board.


----------



## wenus2 (Jul 13, 2012)

If you are too worried abut the bread knife I will be happy to take it off your hands 

Beautiful board! I've got something similar in my future I think, although I'm still trying to talk the Mrs into an entire counter section with a scrap/garbage chute built in.


----------



## heldentenor (Jul 15, 2012)

Shooting her is out of the question, I suppose? I mean, that is a _really_ nice board. :my2cents:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 15, 2012)

If your bread knife is sawing on the board, it should go in the trash anyways. I use my bread knife on my board(s).

The whole point of a bread knife is to REDUCE board contact.


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 15, 2012)

heldentenor said:


> Shooting her is out of the question, I suppose? I mean, that is a _really_ nice board. :my2cents:



LOL....I'm not sure who you mean by 'her'. My wife...well she's awesome. Though she's not into the knives, but she's very understanding. Now the MIL...that's a different story.....the Berretta is locked and loaded...


----------



## heldentenor (Jul 15, 2012)

Meant the mother-in-law since she's the dangerous one in this context.


----------



## steeley (Jul 19, 2012)

Neal that is a cutting board very nice .


----------

